# Anyone have an iPod Touch?



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting an iPod touch 4th generation in the 32 or 64 gb version. Do any of you have one? I want it to replace my iPod classic which is getting rather worn out. The classic has a miniature hard drive in it and the iPod touch has a solid state "drive", which would be an improvement. I want it primarily for music. Won't be watching films or TV or reading. May use FaceTime or Skype occasionally to reach daughter's iPad. But mostly want it for listening to music. The reviews seem to be rather mixed at Amazon for the 32 gb copy and seem to be mostly about everything except the music playback quality. Can anyone comment on this (the quality of music on it)? Good? Bad? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?  

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy,

I'm moving this to our iThing forum where you'll get the best response, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry, Betsy, I forgot about this forum.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem!  Just that it's where the iFans hang out...you'll get a better response.  I want an iPod touch... but am getting my Fire first.  

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought an iPod touch several years ago and decided I liked it so much that I wound up buying an iPhone a few months later... Then I bought an iPad and I wonder how I lived without it.

If you're getting it just to listen to music, you really, really don't need the 64 GB.  I have a 64 GB iPad and I have it full of movies, tv shows and apps and it's nowhere close to being full. 

I'm probably not the best to tell you how the music quality is. I have a hearing problem and everything sounds the same to me... But I've never had any issues with it and I use it for music and audiobooks for several hours each day. Then again, I also use the Bose earbuds (also can't live without).


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 32 gig 3G touch and have listened to the 4G and classic.  I use it mainly for music.  I have just over 20 gig of just music and photos on it right now and it will be almost maxed out when I add my holiday music.  I know people who can hear a difference between vinyl, CD and MP3 but I can't.  I've found the speakers or earbuds I use make a lot of difference.  The earbuds that come with it do not provide the best sound.  My Bose earbuds and sounddock give good sound.  And there are plenty of choices in between.  I don't think it does well with my heavy metal music but it does well with the other genres.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a 32 gig 2nd gen iPod Touch about 6 months after they came out. I just bought a 32 gig 4th gen last week. I've been waiting six months for the 5th gen to come out, but since it didn't, I went ahead and got the 4th gen.

The music playback quality is exactly what I expected from mp3... it's good for casual listening. But I'm an old fogy who still has most of his old stereo hifi equipment (including turntable), and occasionally rants about the decreasing quality of music since the analog vinyl record days (even though I'm 68 years old, and probably can't really hear the difference, even though I've not listened to music at high volume levels).

I have all my CDs and lots of music I ripped from my vinyl disks, still only about 3,000 tracks of mostly guitar music (classical and jazz), to a total of about 15 gigabytes. I have that, plus around 80-90 apps which have some saved map data, about 40 hours of podcasts, and some pictures, and still have used only 2/3 of the 32 gigabytes. Even on my 64 gig iPad with an additional 3,000 photos from my Canon camera, I have more than 50% space left.

If I really wanted better quality, I'd spend the time to re-rip my vinyls and CDs to Apple Lossless, but I'm afraid they wouldn't fit on even a 64 gig iPod Touch. The files are huge, for my stuff likely about 350 gigabytes.

To put this in context, I've been an amateur musician for about 50 years, and when I listen to music, I _listen to music_. No background stuff for me except once in a while in the car or while I'm doing household chores.

It's about as good an mp3 players as you will find anywhere. The ear buds that come with it are only OK. I bought some nicer ones and am pleased with them (can't recall the brand, they were rated pretty high by some tests I read).

I use the iPod Touch with a MiFi card for 3G wireless access, and also have a Bluetooth GPS module that works very nicely with it.

Mike


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds like it will probably work for me. My hearing isn't nearly what it used to be, so it should be good enough. I have about 30 gb of music on my classic without Christmas music and I'll be listening to audio books during my commute to work. Maybe the 32 gb would work ... but for less than $100 I can double that.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If you now have 30 gigs on your Classic, then you definitely need the 64 gig model

Mike


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I find my music takes up quite a bit of space. I would get the 64 if you plan to put most of your library on it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My daughter has one, but it is a different beast than the classic. Personally, I love my classic because it can hold my whole music library, none of the other iPods can. So for music choice it's my go to device even though I've had it for about 5 years. Now for apps my iPhone 4 and iPad are the go to devices. I do listen to music in my car on my iPhone if I just want my favorite playlists or podcasts.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 4g, DH has a 3g and we've put a broken 2g ipod touch in DD's room (the home button is broken, but we are able to use it as a white noise machine to disguise the creaks in our old house).  As far as sound quality goes, it has a decent speaker for a mp3 player, but if you are using it for larger sounds (ie, higher volume) it really does depend on the headphones and speakers you have for it.  I mainly use mine on an old computer speaker system (complete w/ subwoofer) in my kitchen so I can hear music almost all thru my downstairs while I clean.  We have an iHome alarm clock that plays it while I'm upstairs.  Both of them sound good.

Also, if you like audiobooks, look into the librvox app.  DH has it and loves it.  There is also podiobooks that are interesting as well.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I discovered that I will be over 32 GB when I add my holiday music to my touch (I had more other music than I thought).  I now have to figure out what to take off or leave off.  For less than $100 extra, I wish I had gone for the 64, probably not something you want to find yourself saying.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

I really like my iPod touch - but it's a first gen so no volume rocker on the side   That is most annoying thing about it - without a doubt..

I got it because I couldn't afford an iPhone at the time- at didn't really want an iPhone for a phone - but this was before iPad etc - so it was really cool. I think I would really advocate getting one if you don't have that much music - because obviously space is at a premium when you start getting your apps on there and stuff..

I would still advocate getting one even if you just want it for music, because I like watching music videos on youtube and things and I really enjoy listening to music whilst I can play a card game or a game of chess or something like that - it just gives you that choice and makes it more fun.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

A couple of more questions ... does the 4Gen version have blue tooth built in (can I use wireless earphones with it)? Oh, I just found where it says that, yes, it does.

Also, is the iPod pretty much an iPhone with out the phone part? 

Finally, how delicate is the screen? Will it tend to get really scratched up if carried in a purse (I may get one for my wife so she can keep her pictures and videos of the grandkids on it along with her music)?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> A couple of more questions ... does the 4Gen version have blue tooth built in (can I use wireless earphones with it)? Oh, I just found where it says that, yes, it does.
> 
> Also, is the iPod pretty much an iPhone with out the phone part?
> 
> Finally, how delicate is the screen? Will it tend to get really scratched up if carried in a purse (I may get one for my wife so she can keep her pictures and videos of the grandkids on it along with her music)?


I have a 4th gen iPod touch ... it does have bluetooth, and you an use a Bluetooth headset with it.

It's an iPhone without the phone or GPS functions, and without the decent cameras. The iPod touch cameras are pretty bad, I've seen that blamed on the lack of space, as the iPod touch is much thinner than the iPhone.

I haven't had any problems with the screen, I like to use a screen protector on mine, and use a leather case:










Mike


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've carried my phone and my kids' iPods in my purse for years without noticeable problems. They do show some wear, but it's not distracting.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a first generation iPod touch. No external speaker, no camera, no Bluetooth. It still sounds great to me though, and the battery still charges. I have a case on it and a thin plastic film over the screen, so under that I'm sure it still looks brand new.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Another question. Is the storage in the iPod Touch solid state or does it have like a micro hard drive in it? Anyone know?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Another question. Is the storage in the iPod Touch solid state or does it have like a micro hard drive in it? Anyone know?


It's solid state in all the iDevices.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The Classic iPod still has a hard drive. The iPod Touch has always been flash memory.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No problem! Just that it's where the iFans hang out...you'll get a better response. I want an iPod touch... but am getting my Fire first.
> 
> Betsy


Looks like (fingers crossed) I'll be getting my iPod Touch first...bought one off of a member here on KBoards...should be shipped today.  32GB 4th gen. Reading through this thread and learning stuff!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I have a 4th gen iPod touch ... it does have bluetooth, and you an use a Bluetooth headset with it.
> 
> It's an iPhone without the phone or GPS functions, and without the decent cameras. The iPod touch cameras are pretty bad, I've seen that blamed on the lack of space, as the iPod touch is much thinner than the iPhone.
> 
> ...


How bad are the cameras? I know the iPhone cameras are pretty good--I've seen them, and thought the iPod Touch cameras would be similar, though I don't need great pictures from it, I thought it would be handy for quick posting to Facebook or my blog.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I never thought the camera was _that_ bad.

Betsy, check out this thread. http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1017463


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Sandra.  That will fill my needs.  I have other cameras for photography, including a Canon DSLR.  This will work.

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I personally prefer a Nano over the Touch.  The battery life on the Touch is just not where I need it to be.  I want to be able to go a full day of listening and not worry about charging.  The battery was really bad when I used the Nike+ feature.  I have tried the Touch twice and don't think I will unless it changes dramatically.  Everything I would need to do with the touch my iPad does.  What I need from an iPod is music, audiobooks, workouts and occasionally the timer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I want it to supplement my iPad1 with some things the iPad doesn't have; the camera for Facetime, scanning and barcode reading; the Nike+ feature, and the ability to use some of my most loved apps in a very portable size for those times when I don't want to carry a big ol' purse (which is most of the time, but I can carry the iPod Touch out with me birding and check bird songs when I hear something and I'm not sure what it is.  Stuff like that.  

I don't listen to music all that much, but I have a Nano for that.  It's not going to replace anything, just supplement.  And I'm home most of the time, so battery life won't be that big a problem.

Betsy


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

The ipod touch has a really good camera for a small device, and the audio isn't that bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks.  I think it will be good enough for what I want to do with it.  I have several "real" cameras for the good pics...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Seanathin23 said:


> The ipod touch has a really good camera for a small device, and the audio isn't that bad.


At .7 megapixels, I think we're going to disagree on that. I have heard that it's the best they could do with the space available, but I'm skeptical.

Mike


----------



## 4paws (Jan 6, 2012)

Still looking for an IPOD touch ?  I have a version 5 -32GB  I may be selling.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

4paws said:


> Still looking for an IPOD touch ? I have a version 5 -32GB I may be selling.


No, sorry. I decided to go with a Samsung Galaxy android mp3 player, because it cost MUCH less and because it has an SD card holder so I basically have unlimited storage.


----------



## 4paws (Jan 6, 2012)

Sold thank you.  Got my Kindle Fire yesterday


----------

